

How A Peacock Shrimp Packs A Punch - pwg
http://cen-online.org/articles/90/i24/Peacock-Shrimp-Packs-Punch.html

======
waivej
They also have "hyper spectral" eyes that detect light using 12 different
color receptors. Compare that with 3 color receptors in human eyes (plus
rods).

I just learned about them listening to RadioLab last week:
<http://www.radiolab.org/2012/may/21/>

